# Network Control of C41 Genie Client



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

I can log into my home computer remotely using the Splashtop software. I found a Windows 8 app in the store, aptly named "DIRECTV Remote" which allows me access to every function on the HR-44, over the home network, but it has no option or ability to r control the client, and that is what I need to do. Does anyone know of such a software solution? 

I notice that there is a MAC address for the client when looking at the whole home settings, but no IP address. Even if one could be found, there does not appear to be an option in the software to manually set it up to access the IP address for the client.

I am hoping someone has an answer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Controlling the GenieMinis is done through their host Genie using SHEF commands. According to the documentation I have, you append a &clientAddr=[MAC Address of mini without colons] to the equivalent Genie command to control the Mini.

I can't tell you if any of the existing applications support this amendment.

I'm a little puzzled why they chose the MAC address. In the event that multiple Genies are allowed, the Mini may conceivably be associated with a different Genie.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

You can control Genie clients with the official DirecTV iOS apps. It doesn't provide every function but many remote control functions the RC71 remote has are there.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> You can control Genie clients with the official DirecTV iOS apps. It doesn't provide every function but many remote control functions the RC71 remote has are there.


TS has Windows, and no app exist for this platform


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, but he may have an iOS device....

I'm way curious- why would you, gentleman of Mobile, need/want to control a Genie client from a computer?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My wife asked me something similar yesterday as I was installing an internet gateway to my garage door opener!


----------



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, but he may have an iOS device....
> 
> I'm way curious- why would you, gentleman of Mobile, need/want to control a Genie client from a computer?


Would you accept "Because I can"? 

Seriously, I am feeding the Genie client component output to a Hauppague Colossus capture card. I dub a lot of sports programming off the Genie client. By using the client, I can dub freely without tying up the use of the HR-44. But since the dubbing must be done in real time, it takes many hours to accomplish. With remote access, when one dub was finished, I could queue up another in a matter of minutes, so there would be more finished product to edit when I get home, hence the question.

My inquiry was directed toward windows software, and the app in the windows store gives full access to every function of the server remote, but only the server remote. I could move my computer down to the location of the HR-44 and stream off its component output, but then the use of that DVR would be unavailable to other viewers and tied up for hours during the real time streaming.

I do have access to an Android phone. Does the android app control the C41 client as well?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! And thank you; that's an impressive reply re an impressive set up.

My _*guess*_ is Android=OK, but I've been Mac and iOS from the beginning.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, but he may have an iOS device....
> 
> I'm way curious- why would you, gentleman of Mobile, need/want to control a Genie client from a computer?


Windows and iOS don't mix together... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

And this occurred to me also: I won't be able to use either an IOS or Android solution, because they appear to be dependent on local network connectivity. I want to control from a remote location. With the mentioned Windows 8 app, the control is directly through my local, at home, computer, accessed through Splashtop remote. So I am accessing the HR-44 directly though my home network through that computer, and if the Directv App would also control the C41, I would have the functionality I need. Unfortunately, it does not.

Maybe I can get the developer to add that support. It would see doable as the IOS and Android apps claim to have that functionality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

While your capture solution does its thing in real time, I don't think anything is stopping you from capturing content that is being played back. This removes the real-time roadblock that you've perhaps artificially imposed.

How the Mini treats protected content may or may not provide some real roadblocks but I don't think that changes whether real-time or recorded.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

^ You're missing the point. He's accessing his home PC remotely. He wants to be able to play a recording on his Genie client and capture it on his PC when he's not at home. When that recording is complete, he wants to be able to start capturing a new recording without having to wait until he gets home. He is able to control the Genie from a remote location using the DirecTV Remote application. But he can't control the client.

He doesn't want to do this using his Genie because other people in the household watch the TV that is connected to the Genie and, since the capture process is done in real time, this would tie up that TV so that other people in the household can't watch it while a capture is taking place.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

But it is how you play back the recorded content and capture it which constitutes the roadblock. If you do it from the HR-44, you have to connect the Hauppauge card to the HR-44. This ties you do dubbing the program that is being viewed. Since the dub is in real time, a football game may take 4 1/2 hours to playback in real time. Done from the Genie, you could dub live or from a prerecorded source, and it would not effect the use of the HR-44, unless perhaps all the tuners were tied up for viewing/recording. From the Genie, the PC with the Hauppauge card is connected to it. I do not see a way around that dilemma. Captures must be in real time, and if you capture from the server, you tie it up while the capture is being made. 

There are other expensive and time- consuming ways to have control of the client. There are various software solutions which use hardware to control an IR emitter which could control the client. But since time is money, one solution would be to replace the client with another DVR, like an HR-24, which could be controlled with the simple Windows 8 app referenced in the initial post.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or replace the client with a H2x.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> But since time is money, one solution would be to replace the client with another DVR, like an HR-24, which could be controlled with the simple Windows 8 app referenced in the initial post.


An H24 or H25 would probably be more suitable in this application as it could allow you to schedule recordings on your Genie and have a lower entry cost.

Perhaps a better solution would be to use a Slingbox-like solution to control a H2x in more or less real time (no wondering if the remote commands "took").

I'm not sure I get the motivation behind archiving an entire football game.


----------



## js_specials (Apr 22, 2009)

mobilelawyer said:


> And this occurred to me also: I won't be able to use either an IOS or Android solution, because they appear to be dependent on local network connectivity. I want to control from a remote location. With the mentioned Windows 8 app, the control is directly through my local, at home, computer, accessed through Splashtop remote. So I am accessing the HR-44 directly though my home network through that computer, and if the Directv App would also control the C41, I would have the functionality I need. Unfortunately, it does not.
> 
> Maybe I can get the developer to add that support. It would see doable as the IOS and Android apps claim to have that functionality.


Do you have an extra android device you could leave on your home network? If so there are apps out there that allow you to view and control it remotely. I've used them before with no problem. I think Jump(?) from the android store was the last I used. It sets up a simple VPN between devices, and then you just need the DirecTV app on the home network device.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Aug 16, 2006)

No reason that the android solution you suggested would not work. I am now using a Slingbox 350, and it gets the job done nicely, plus I can stream content on the road, and that is a nice feature to have. It also works to change channels without having to connect the IR extension. I have the box placed right next to the C41.


----------

